# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Steampunk

## kilfou

En 2010, arrête tes vices. Suivant cet adage boulonien (oh oh oh), j'ai arrêté de fumer. Mais faut que je compense avec un autre truc plein de fumée. J'ai choisi donc d'acheter plein de BD, et plus particulièrement des BD typées _steampunk_. Steam, vapeur, fumée... Ouais en 2011, je ferai des intros un peu moins pourries, promis.

 Donc le steampunk qu'est ce que c'est ? En gros une uchronie où la vapeur a remplacé l'électricité comme source principale d'énergie et à l'esthétique victorienne. Si vous voulez en savoir plus, faites un petit tour par ici.

 Je commence par celle dessinée par mon chouchou (oui vous en navet marre mais je m'en fous) : _Les Corsaires d'Alcibiade_ d'Eric Liberge sur le scénar de Denis-Pierre Filippi. Dans l'Angleterre de la fin du XIX °, cinq jeunes gens sont recrutées par une organisation mystérieuse à la technologie très avancée et aux buts vaporeux. Je trouve l'histoire un peu trop alambiquée avec des ellipses pas très compréhensibles mais les dessins rattrappent largement cette petite faiblesse :

 Je passe de l'autre côté de la Manche avec _Hauteville House_ de Fred Duval et David Gioux. On suit dans les 5 tomes (6 le 22 janvier) les tribulations de l'agent révolutionnaire Gavroche en opposition avec Napoléon III et recruté par Victor Hugo himself (d'où le titre). Plutôt sympa, très rythmé et bien documenté, le dessin n'est malheureusement pas à la hauteur des magnifiques couvertures de Manchu même s'il n'est pas horrible.


 On quitte les séries inspirées du monde réel pour rentrer dans l'imaginaire pur. _Le Régulateur_ est scénarisé par Eric Corbyran sur un dessin hallucinant de Moreno, toutefois plus à l'aise sur les décors que sur l'anatomie, ce qui peut en choquer j'en conviens. Le pitch de base : Aristide Nyx est un régulateur, un assassin guildé, ce qui ne l'empêchera pas de passer par de nombreux ennuis. Vachement beau (sauf le tome 3) mais un peu creux au niveau du scénar, pas bien original au final.


 Je finis par une série inachevée laissée en rade depuis 7 ans mais qui mérite tout de même l'attention des amateurs : _Le Réseau Bombyce_, toujours de Corbeyran mais avec Cecil au dessin. Inspiration Art Déco, Ecole de Nancy très très classe pour un scénar alléchant : deux cambrioleurs s'attaquent aux puissants de la ville. Vraiment à lire même si le tome 3 n'arrivera peut être jamais.


 Je n'ai pas parlé de la _Ligue des Gentlemen Extraordinaires_ ni d'_Adèle Blanc-Sec_ mais vous y trouverez aussi votre bonheur. Quelqu'un a du feu ou une intro pas pourrie ?


_Les Corsaires d'Alcibiade_ (Liberge-Filippi-Dupuis), 4 tomes à 13€
_Hauteville House_ (Duval-Gioux-Delcourt), bientôt 6 tomes à 13€
_Le Régulateur_ (Corbeyran-Moreno-Delcourt), 4 tomes à 13€
_Le Réseau Bombyce_ (Corbeyran-Cecil-Humanos), 2 tomes à 13€

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rien que de voir la qualité tout en richesse de ces planches, ça donnes tous de suites envies de sauter sur l'œuvre.

Aller hop go to amazon et merci.

----------


## kilfou

Tu prends tout ?  ::O:

----------


## Phileas

Putain le réseau Bombyce.... Il sortira jamais le 3.... Leur manie d'attendre de voir les ventes pour filer le feu vert aux auteurs...

Le régulateur je les ai tous mais je suis moins fan, Corbeyran fait un epu tout et n'importe quoi... Et comme beaucoup de ses confrères il ne fit rien (cf ci dessus).

Les Corsaires d'Alcibiade c'est juste une énorme tuerie !

----------


## kilfou

Cecil dit depuis 2006 qu'il compte finir seul Le Réseau Bombyce mais bon...  ::|:

----------


## Ilmadrya

Ça sort peut être légèrement du sujet,mais il e xiste une excellente bd steampunk, publiée sous forme de webcomic, nommée "girl genius" (a votre Google !!).
Tout y est, des savants fous aux machines infernales....et un style graphique très agréable qui évolue plutôt bien avec le temps, surtout pour ce genre de média.

Bref profitez en, c'est du tout bon !

----------


## Phileas

Mouais... Pas grave, s'il sort un jour ce sera une excellente surprise (comme Servitude par exemple....).. J'ai encore une tetra chiée de séries a finir/lire/classer...
Mais bon... ça partait drôlement bien son histoire de Bombaillesseu...

----------


## icoreno

La premiere planche me rappel le design de L'oeuvre des Citées Obscurs de Schuiten et Peeters, c'est considéré comme steampunk?

----------


## Shambelle

> Ça sort peut être légèrement du sujet,mais il e xiste une excellente bd steampunk, publiée sous forme de webcomic, nommée "girl genius" (a votre Google !!).
> Tout y est, des savants fous aux machines infernales....et un style graphique très agréable qui évolue plutôt bien avec le temps, surtout pour ce genre de média.
> 
> Bref profitez en, c'est du tout bon !


Frôlant le steampunk et toujours parlant de webcomic, il y a 2D googles avec les aventures de Babbage et Lovelace.
C'est assez spécial mais moi j'adore. ::P:

----------


## ^VieuMove

CanArdNIME : voir Steamboy
"With an initial production cost of US$26,000,000, Steamboy is the most expensive full length Japanese animated movie made to date."
... ce qui n'en fait pas le meilleur, loin de là, mais les graphismes valent le coup d'oeil pour les amateurs de steampunk.

----------


## Bibule

Pour "Le régulateur", il faisait une offre découverte pour Noël avec le tome 1 et 4 pour le prix d'un seul. Seulement je sais pas si elle est encore disponible.

----------


## zAo

Mais refume bordel ! :D

----------


## fefe

Ca fait quelques annees que je suis Hauteville House et j'aime bien  :;):

----------


## boblecowboy

And what about Girl Genius from Phil & Kaja Foglio?

----------


## cailloux

Mo ij'arrive pas à accrocher au *corsaire d'Alcibiade*, probablement à cause du dessin, que je trouve trop touffus, je n'arrive pas à distinguer les personnages 

En voici d'autres :

Pest : série que j'ai bien aimé, mais seulement un tome paru, et depuis longtemps, tsss, le dessin est plus cartoon.

Les arcanes du midi minuit pas tout à fait steampunk, plutôt victorien. Une série de one shot, des enquêtes policières.

----------


## Marchemort

> Mouais... Pas grave, s'il sort un jour ce sera une excellente surprise (comme *Servitude* par exemple....).. J'ai encore une tetra chiée de séries a finir/lire/classer...
> Mais bon... ça partait drôlement bien son histoire de Bombaillesseu...


Quoi Servitude ?  ::O:  Ils vont pas continuer dans des délais "normaux" ?  :Emo: 

Sinon le steampunk c'est excellent, faudra que je m'en procure en bd maintenant, vu que j'en ai lu/vu qu'en manga/japanime jusqu'à présent.




> Ecole de Nancy


 :tired:

----------


## Thom

Sympa.

Je n'avais encore jamais tester ces bd...

La première image de la news provient d'où? Car elle est tentante aussi.

----------


## fifish

> La première image de la news provient d'où?


La première image (de la news, pas du topic) vient de Hauteville House. Attention, il s'agit d'une illustration de couverture, elle est donc d'une qualité supérieure aux planches de la BD, même s'ils elles sont plutôt belles dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Mambba

> Leur manie d'attendre de voir les ventes pour filer le feu vert aux auteurs...


à qui le dis-tu ..  ::|: 
y a pas longtemps j'ai appris que la série que je mettais en couleur (et sur lauqelle j'ai adoré bosser) est stoppé car pas assez de vente  :Emo: 
vdm ..

sinon ca me donne envie de lire débédés tout ca, surtout le Réseau bombyx, que j'ai toujours projetté de lire mais sans suite XD (hum tien c'est le cas de le dire ..  :tired: )

----------


## LaVaBo

Dans le même style graphique que le réseau Bombyce, et malgré un titre peu attirant, je vous conseille la trilogie Fée et Tendres Automates, de Téhy et Tillier.



Je vous met le résumé du 3e tome (le seul critiqué sur bedetheque.com), qui reprend les thèmes de la trilogie, sans spoiler :
_



Trois "figures": une fée, pureté dans un monde violent et corrompu, Un automate naïf et passionné ,et un despote junkie haï par son peuple, qui souille tout ce qui s'approche de lui. Ces trois personnages sont les acteurs d'une tragédie au coeur de Carlotta, mégapole tentaculaire d'une beauté d'un autre âge où vivent ou plutôt survivent des hommes qui n'obéissent plus qu'à certaines émotions primaires, comme la haine ou la peur... 


_

C'est un bon mélange de violence et de poésie, magnifiquement dessiné pour les 2 premiers tomes (le dessinateur change sur le 3e, et c'est bien moins bon).
Le côté steampunk est omniprésent, bien que tirant un peu vers la SF, depuis les automates du titres, qui vivent et ressentent des émotions, aux robots esclaves sexuels prisés par les dirigeants.

----------


## MULK

Il y a aussi le plus récent "Clockwerxs"....
http://www.bedetheque.com/serie-19282-BD-Clockwerx.html

----------


## Phileas

> Il y a aussi le plus récent "Clockwerxs"....
> http://www.bedetheque.com/serie-19282-BD-Clockwerx.html


Mmmmmm miam ça m'a l'air nickouel ça !!!! D'autant que je vois que le "Tome 2" est sorti... Chez les humanos en plus ! Cooool !
Donc je vais me laisser tenter ! 
Car dorénavant quand il n'y a qu'un tome ben j'attends.... marre de mes séries avortées au premier tome qui jonchent mes étagères....

----------


## kilfou

Prends pas ça comme une attaque personnelle mais pose toi la question :; "Et si tout le monde faisait comme toi ?"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## WaT

C'est du Steam Punk sans steam mais ça vaut le détour :

Horlogiom de Fabrice Lebeault

----------


## Phileas

> Prends pas ça comme une attaque personnelle mais pose toi la question :; "Et si tout le monde faisait comme toi ?"


Pas con me suis déjà posé la question.... Plusieurs éventualités :

1 - Les éditeurs voient que ça ne marche plus et reporte le probleme au tome 2... Moi je finis par m'en rendre compte et je n'achète plus les séries sortant le tome 3...

2 - Les éditeurs décident de signer pour des séries complètes et les sortent car ils s'en excusent ce qu'ils faisaient n'était pas bien du tout du tout du tout et ils le reconnaissent... (:_monpetitponeyfanclub_: )

3 - Les auteurs crèvent la dalle car plus aucune série non estampillée autre que "Soleil" ne sort... On croule sous les blockbusters insipident avec gonzesses stéréomoulées avec de fortes poitrines... du Soleil quoi (quoi que pas tout mais presque)....

4 - Comme pour la zik, les éditeurs se regroupent pour former des majors, ils sortent des daubes mais qui se vendent par brouettes complètes. Une poignée de laissés pour compte créent des labels indépendants qui sortent d'obscurs séries quasiment introuvables... Des fans de Tipiak scannent les sorties des majors et les font tourner sur le peer to peer... Les majors se plaignent sur TF1 du piratage et une loi Hadopibédé est signée à la hate... Je m'égare là non ? J'aime assez....

5 - Des nouveaux férus de Bédés se laissent piéger par des "Tome 1 sans issue".. Ils finissent par se dire "plus jamais ça" et attendent les series ayant deux tomes.... tandis qu'une nouvelle génération de noobs se fait avoir par des "Tome 1 sans issue" et ainsi de suite....

6 - Je continue de me faire avoir par mes impulsions sur des Tome 1 qui me font dire "ouah putain je prend direct on verra bien" (dernier exemple en date le dernier Ségur "Encyclomerveille d'un tueur"). Mais je me la pète en société criant sur les toits qu'on en m'y reprendra plus....

----------


## kilfou

Tu sais que c'est essentiellement Soleil (et Glénat en deuze) qui arrête au tome 1 ?

Sinon toutes les possibilités sont...possibles. Mais j'aime bien la 6.  ::siffle::

----------


## Phileas

> Mais j'aime bien la 6.


Elle me plaît bien aussi  :tired:

----------


## Manfroid

> Pour "Le régulateur", il faisait une offre découverte pour Noël avec le tome 1 et 4 pour le prix d'un seul. Seulement je sais pas si elle est encore disponible.


La même chose pour Hauteville House avec le t1 +t5 en pack découverte

----------


## zurgo

Merci Kilfou.




> Je trouve l'histoire un peu trop alambiquée avec des ellipses pas très compréhensibles mais les dessins rattrappent largement cette petite faiblesse


Mon enfant, n'oublie jamais cette règle d'Or : dans la BD, le dessin est *secondaire*, c'est l'*histoire* qui prime.

----------


## Rincewind

Heu... dans "Bandes Dessinées", il y a le mot "dessinées". Donc, non, le dessin n'est pas secondaire. Il est aussi important que l'histoire. Et pour les Corsaires blabla, je suis assez d'accord avec Kilfou. Trop touffu. J'ai le tome 1. Je continue de me tater pour continuer ou pas.

----------


## kilfou

> Merci Kilfou.
> 
> 
> 
> Mon enfant, n'oublie jamais cette règle d'Or : dans la BD, le dessin est *secondaire*, c'est l'*histoire* qui prime.


Pas d'accord, c'est du fifty-fifty avec équilibrage des forces. Quand le scénar est plus faible, le dessin peut rattraper le coup : genre Blacksad le T1 l'histoire est basique et convenue mais le dessin sublime la BD en entier. Y a aussi la narration qui joue etc, c'est pas aussi simple que ce que tu dis.




> Heu... dans "Bandes Dessinées", il y a le mot "dessinées". Donc, non, le dessin n'est pas secondaire. Il est aussi important que l'histoire. Et pour les Corsaires blabla, je suis assez d'accord avec Kilfou. Trop touffu. J'ai le tome 1. Je continue de me tater pour continuer ou pas.


Je suis un fanboy de Liberge donc je suis pas objectif mais  ::wub::  quand même pour cette série.

----------


## Phileas

> Et pour les Corsaires blabla, je suis assez d'accord avec Kilfou. Trop touffu. J'ai le tome 1. Je continue de me tater pour continuer ou pas.


Prends les tu ne le regretteras pas !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Mon enfant, n'oublie jamais cette règle d'Or : dans la BD, le dessin est *secondaire*, c'est l'*histoire* qui prime.


Comme déjà dit, c'est du 50/50, et encore c'est surtout le dessin qui prime pour moi.
Une histoire peut être super bien ficelée avec du suspense et des personnages profonds, si le dessin et moche je saurais jamais si l'histoire est bien vu que je m'arrêterai au bout de 3 planches...
J'ai jamais réussi à lire les Sandman alors que je suis fan de Neil Gaiman (je suis en train de lire son dernier recueil de textes courts), mais le dessin me rebute.

Pareil pour 'la Ligue de Gentlemen extraordinaires, ou pour les très vieux Marvel (ceux parus en bichromie noir/vert ou noir/orange, c'est horrible à regarder) des titres que j'ai jamais réussi à lire.

Comme dit Rincewind, dans Bande Dessinée il y a Dessinée. Pour une bonne histoire autant se passer du support graphique si celui-ci n'apporte rien et écrire une nouvelle ou un roman.

Le dessin peut me faire acheter une BD dont je ne sais rien, c'est comme ça que j'ai acheté 'L'Autre Monde' de Florence Magnin et Rodolphe, je ne connaissais que les superbes aquarelles de Magnin sur les couvertures des Romans du cycle d'Ambre chez Denoel, et ses couvertures des Jeux de Rôles Ambre et Rêve de Dragon (2eme édition).

Mais le dessin ne sauve pas tout, ça peut être super beau, si l'histoire est gonflante, autant regarder un Artbook...

----------


## kilfou

Vous pouvez aussi rajouter La Brigade Chimérique à la liste.




> Ils sont nés sur les champs de bataille de 14-18, dans le souffle des gaz et des armes à rayons X.
> Ils ont pris le contrôle des grandes capitales européennes. Par-delà le bien et le mal.
> Les feuilletonistes ont fait d'eux des icônes. Les scientifiques sont fascinés par leurs pouvoirs. Pourtant, au centre du vieux continent, une menace se profile, qui risque d'effacer jusqu'au souvenir de leur existence.


Très très bon.

Comme je suis sympa, je vous file un lien vers les premières planches.

----------


## SylSquiddy

troisième tome de Réseau Bombyce est sortie!

----------


## WaT

Pour ceux qui sont dans la région, je vous suggère d'aller jeter un oeil à l'expo  Dr Grordborts de Greg Broadmore à la Maison d'ailleurs à Yverdon-les-bains.

----------

